

Dogecoin Soars $40M in Value Following Chinese Exchange Opens - schenecstasy
http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/dogecoin-value-soars-40m-follow-chinese-exchange-opens-1436085

======
pkulak
I don't really get the appeal of Dogecoin. I really like its intention to to
keep some inflation going forever. That combined with the low transaction fees
seems like it could be a currency that actually ends up being spent instead of
hoarded. But, it's still 100% proof of work, so if it really does take off, a
good chunk of the world's energy is going to be used to find the first n
digits of SHA hashes (or whatever work Doge uses).

